# Looking for a Review on the Capita Stairmaster/Ultrafear



## 25581 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi, I'm looking for a review on the Capita Stairmaster. If you could compare/contrast with the Stairmaster extreme, that would be great. The second board I'm also interested in is the Capita Ultrafear, so if you could give a review for that, that would be great. Thanks in advance!

Brian


----------



## patrikeric (Nov 23, 2009)

Capita Ultrafear FK Snowboard 2012 Review - YouTube ultrafear


2011-12 CAPiTA Ultrafear - YouTube ultrafear

Capita Ultrafear FK Snowboard 2012 Review - YouTube stairmaster


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ignore that review, it doesn't mean anything.

I've ridden a Horror, Extreme, and owned a Stair. Stair made a really good board for smaller park kids back in the day, now you can get Ride Kinks, Signal Parks, Nitro Swindles, and surprisingly some Technines that are all going to ride better or more reliably. Kink has slimewalls, Signal has carbon, Nitro is zero cam with beefy ass edges, and the Technines are built to be thrashed, and live.The CAPiTA has... sawdust core? That's it. For that price you can get some better tech elsewhere.

I didn't like the Extreme. Poppy as hell, but even in the 148 I didn't have fun playing around on it. Made a sick jump board but that's all I'd want it for.

I liked the early release Horror with regular FK. When they moved over to UrbanFK in that board it went to hell in my opinion. With the rocker starting just before the inserts, it mixes the bad points of both 3 stage and center reverse without getting any of the benefits. I rode the 155 with U.FK and felt unstable. I used to ride a 147 Kink, my Stair was a 148, I spent most of last season on a 150... a 155 should not feel wicked unstable. Cheater presses for days though.

Never ridden a Ultra. If memory serves it's built like the Green Machine but just a little less beefy. If that is the case, I could be wrong, then I would say it would make a fairly good jib board as the GM is really the only CAPiTA I still like.


----------



## 25581 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks nivek for all of the feedback! I really do appreciate it, it makes finding a new setup a lot easier!


----------

